# FMH Admission 2013



## KRRISH

Guys i started this thread to help the students for getting admission in FMH.....
I have applied there and receive their admit card... many of you applied ther and test date? mine is 4th november

- - - Updated - - -

what will be the pattern of test?


----------



## sami987

hey my test is on 5th november.you please do tell me about the test pattern and types of questions after giving the test in the same thread.


----------



## KRRISH

InshaAllah i will do my best...


----------



## Awais Ishaq

KRRISH said:


> InshaAllah i will do my best...


Mine is on 7th November plz both of you do let me know about the questions and other things etc....thanks


----------



## KRRISH

InshaAllah. anyone gave test last year?


----------



## Asad Jahangir

MIne is on 4 nov


----------



## KRRISH

Asad Jahangir said:


> MIne is on 4 nov


what is your aggregate? and test time?

- - - Updated - - -

I called them today and they said that test will be of one hour and from UHS syllabus


----------



## KRRISH

Anyone knows last year question, pattern?


----------



## Crypt

KRRISH said:


> Anyone knows last year question, pattern?


Mcat sort


----------



## saske khan

Awais Ishaq said:


> Mine is on 7th November plz both of you do let me know about the questions and other things etc....thanks


mine is also 7th nov please tell me test pattern inform us imediatly guyssss
i m thinking of applying in shalamar as well because i dont want to take risk.. what is the merit of shalamar ??


----------



## KRRISH

it was around 79 last year


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> it was around 79 last year


and what was of sharif medical college??


----------



## Asad Jahangir

Sharif med clg last year 77%
and FMH last year 74%
mine agg. is 70%


----------



## saske khan

Asad Jahangir said:


> Sharif med clg last year 77%
> and FMH last year 74%
> mine agg. is 70%


really but fmh official told me 76% are u really sure about these merit??


----------



## KRRISH

FMH last year merit was 76%


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

mine is on 7th


----------



## botmen

7th here aswell!


----------



## Wahab Shabbir

Mine's on 7th too


----------



## botmen

Wahab Shabbir said:


> Mine's on 7th too


niceee,
so how are you preparing?
i dont feel like studying at all!


----------



## KRRISH

just fast review of syllabus ...GOD will help


----------



## gull andaam

mine is on 6th of nov  no preparations


----------



## umair333

My test is on 5th Nov. ..last 3 days main kuch parh loon ga...abhi jab bhi mama papa parhne ka kehte hain den I just want to burn the bloody books.....Too much disappointed after Mcat and unable to concenterate a single line of these books again....


----------



## KRRISH

umair333 said:


> My test is on 5th Nov. ..last 3 days main kuch parh loon ga...abhi jab bhi mama papa parhne ka kehte hain den I just want to burn the bloody books.....Too much disappointed after Mcat and unable to concenterate a single line of these books again....


same with me brother


----------



## maida malik

my FMH test is on 5th nov..i got this from the email they sent me...but i ddnt get the actual admit card sumbitted to home :? should i be worried?


----------



## botmen

maida malik said:


> my FMH test is on 5th nov..i got this from the email they sent me...but i ddnt get the actual admit card sumbitted to home :? should i be worried?


Nope  just print it and bring it along with you. I'm gonna do the same. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> my FMH test is on 5th nov..i got this from the email they sent me...but i ddnt get the actual admit card sumbitted to home :? should i be worried?



Could have written your address wrong


----------



## maida malik

*pheww* thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Could have written your address wrong


no.i wrote it absolutely right..did you write it wrong?


----------



## canon47

just got the card, and those of you who got it by e-mail , just print it and come along. the ones they were going to tcs you would also have been a print from the internet  so dont worry. my test is on 7th do let me know what came in the test


----------



## umair333

Maida Malik what's your test time?


----------



## maida malik

8:00 something...


----------



## umair333

Mine @ 10am.....Have you done A levels or Fsc?


----------



## maida malik

fsc


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> no.i wrote it absolutely right..did you write it wrong?


I live in a duplex. So I wrote my address like [address] 1/2 when I should have written [address]/1. Apparently that caused the tcs some problem.


----------



## zara13

maida malik said:


> my FMH test is on 5th nov..i got this from the email they sent me...but i ddnt get the actual admit card sumbitted to home :? should i be worried?


I got mine delievered at home, around 3 days after I got the e-mail. Wait till the 1 of Nov, if it doesn't turns up, call FMH and ask.


----------



## Maahi1

Is it conform that it comes from only uhs syllabus?? And what was last year closing merit for this fmh college??


----------



## ajlal rehman

HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows how many people have applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342

- - - Updated - - -

HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows hw many people hav applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342

- - - Updated - - -

HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows how many people have applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342


----------



## canon47

ajlal rehman said:


> HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows how many people have applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows hw many people hav applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> HEY.....mine is on 6th.............anybody knows how many people have applied..........:cool!::cool!:....................mine application number 1342


there are going to be 2000 applicants. atleast! also the college has moved the date of registration to 6th november. so maybe more.


----------



## FZZR

Asad Jahangir said:


> Sharif med clg last year 77%
> and FMH last year 74%
> mine agg. is 70%


Mine is 70 as well. 
My test date is 6th November. I've heard, the aptitude questions are the most time taking in nts tests. Are you guys buying any specific book for fmh nts test?

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> My test is on 5th Nov. ..last 3 days main kuch parh loon ga...abhi jab bhi mama papa parhne ka kehte hain den I just want to burn the bloody books.....Too much disappointed after Mcat and unable to concenterate a single line of these books again....


Last 3 days ka main bhi soch rahi hon, par it would be difficult to remember everything itni jaldi jaldi go through kar k. 
Mjhay tou ye nai samajh arahi k start kahan se karun and end kahan? :?


----------



## umair333

FZZR said:


> Mine is 70 as well.
> My test date is 6th November. I've heard, the aptitude questions are the most time taking in nts tests. Are you guys buying any specific book for fmh nts test?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Last 3 days ka main bhi soch rahi hon, par it would be difficult to remember everything itni jaldi jaldi go through kar k.
> Mjhay tou ye nai samajh arahi k start kahan se karun and end kahan? :?


Fzzr Which one would be your first priority in between FMH , SHARIF AND LMDC? & WHY?


----------



## zizi

Has some one applied in central park medical college?


----------



## SonnenSays

zizi said:


> Has some one applied in central park medical college?


I have.


----------



## KRRISH

There will be 150 seats for MBBS In FMH this year.... For confirmation please visit FMH facebook page....


----------



## canon47

KRRISH said:


> There will be 150 seats for MBBS In FMH this year.... For confirmation please visit FMH facebook page....


music to my ears


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> music to my ears


I thought this was common knowledge. Also , I think LMDC also has 150 seats this year. Avicenna also said they had 150 as well as a few others. Cause you know, people keep on having many children.


----------



## KRRISH

LMDC also have 150 seats since last year or before that.... but for LMDC they sell 20 to 30 seats with heavy donation..


----------



## canon47

FZZR said:


> Mine is 70 as well.
> My test date is 6th November. I've heard, the aptitude questions are the most time taking in nts tests. Are you guys buying any specific book for fmh nts test?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Last 3 days ka main bhi soch rahi hon, par it would be difficult to remember everything itni jaldi jaldi go through kar k.
> Mjhay tou ye nai samajh arahi k start kahan se karun and end kahan? :?


wait the test is by nts? :/


----------



## SonnenSays

canon47 said:


> wait the test is by nts? :/


Man nts screws up everything. The govt should defund them ASAP


----------



## saske khan

canon47 said:


> just got the card, and those of you who got it by e-mail , just print it and come along. the ones they were going to tcs you would also have been a print from the internet  so dont worry. my test is on 7th do let me know what came in the test


mine test is also on 7 please every one inform us about the test syllabus and pattern whose test is on 5-4-3 etc


----------



## KRRISH

I did test yesterday at 2pm... Test was normal not very easy not difficult... 
Physics 10 (Basic question 4 to five nomericals not from MCAT?
Chemistry 10 (4 question difficult not from mcat)
Biology 10(Not a single question from MCAT)
English 15 (3 to 4 question difficult)
IQ 15 (very easy)
People gave the test 12pm yesterday they said that their test was very easy.... but mine was 2pm


----------



## canon47

SonnenSays said:


> Man nts screws up everything. The govt should defund them ASAP


nts ruined my dream of shifa :/ nut jobs. who told them to prepare such a hard test.


----------



## Crypt

canon47 said:


> nts ruined my dream of shifa :/ nut jobs. who told them to prepare such a hard test.


True for the masses.


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> I did test yesterday at 2pm... Test was normal not very easy not difficult...
> Physics 10 (Basic question 4 to five nomericals not from MCAT?
> Chemistry 10 (4 question difficult not from mcat)
> Biology 10(Not a single question from MCAT)
> English 15 (3 to 4 question difficult)
> IQ 15 (very easy)
> People gave the test 12pm yesterday they said that their test was very easy.... but mine was 2pm


Really then what should i study hahahah did is possible to cheat

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eman

Krish, do you mean to say that there wasn't a single question in the biology section from the MCAT syllabus?


----------



## KRRISH

Eman said:


> Krish, do you mean to say that there wasn't a single question in the biology section from the MCAT syllabus?


JUST ONE QUESTION From mcat in biology portion


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> JUST ONE QUESTION From mcat in biology portion


Was it nts pattern test??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

KRRISH said:


> JUST ONE QUESTION From mcat in biology portion


What do you feel about your chances there?
I took the test in the morning.


----------



## maida malik

FMH test was easy i guess...but since i had not prepared at all.i found it a little tricky somewhat ..
LOVED the english portion, was soo damn easy..
bio was easy aswell aprt from those questions related to "plants" .
chemistry was o-k-a-y..
and the IQ questions were fun


----------



## ajlal rehman

7th and timing is 8:00 am

- - - Updated - - -

"plants" ....what do you mean by that............ according to uhs only economic importance is included...........is there any question besides this

- - - Updated - - -



maida malik said:


> FMH test was easy i guess...but since i had not prepared at all.i found it a little tricky somewhat ..
> LOVED the english portion, was soo damn easy..
> bio was easy aswell aprt from those questions related to "plants" .
> chemistry was o-k-a-y..
> and the IQ questions were fun


"plants" ....what do you mean by that............







according to uhs only economic importance is included...........is there any question besides this


----------



## KRRISH

Out of 10 question 5 question were from plants portion... Remaining was easy... Chances are there if i get 40 marks my aggregate will become 76.5%..


----------



## maida malik

KRRISH said:


> Out of 10 question 5 question were from plants portion... Remaining was easy... Chances are there if i get 40 marks my aggregate will become 76.5%..


whats your UHS aggregate?


----------



## Eman

In that case, I'm dead. Because its probably going to be fsc other than the MCAT syllabus :/


----------



## KRRISH

maida malik said:


> whats your UHS aggregate?


77%


----------



## sami987

how do we have to calculate our fmh aggregate??


----------



## saske khan

Did any one ask that when will merit list of fmh declare

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

sami987 said:


> how do we have to calculate our fmh aggregate??


Fsc % x 40 +
Metric % x 10 +
Mcat % x 37.5 +
And % of fmh test x 12.5 =

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## canon47

obviously after a 2 or 3 days after the last test which is on 8th. so my guess 10th or 11th. i am gonna ask them though.


----------



## saske khan

canon47 said:


> obviously after a 2 or 3 days after the last test which is on 8th. so my guess 10th or 11th. i am gonna ask them though.


Ahan or they put merit list or call the kids

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## canon47

these colleges dont put up lists i think. just calls or texts


----------



## KRRISH

Merit list of 150 students will be displayed on 11 november

- - - Updated - - -

They will give us only 24 hour to submit our fee..... A doctor at the FMH saying that while talking to parents during the test.


----------



## canon47

so list is going to be posted ? so no nerve breaking wait for calls. good 

- - - Updated - - -

You dont just make 7 lakhs appear in 24 hours man  DONT THEY GIVE A WEEK OR SO ? unless the tree i grow my money on  i take it with me that day.


----------



## umair333

I asked them too....they said top 150 students would be first texted on 11th or 12th and max given 2 days for fee submission! Then 2nd list and 3rd list! NO list would be displayed only texts and calls would be done as private colleges are not allowed to display lists before 16nov as gov lists will be displayed on that date.


----------



## KRRISH

They said that they will give you just 24 hour.. and remind you after 12 hour for the submission of fee....This year their merit will close on 73-75% i think so....


----------



## maida malik

for the first time in my life i dont want to be among the "top people on the merit list" :?
i really want to get admission in CMH,but i dont think that they,ll display there merit list before FMH


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> Merit list of 150 students will be displayed on 11 november
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> They will give us only 24 hour to submit our fee..... A doctor at the FMH saying that while talking to parents during the test.


Whatttttt hufff aisshhh did they do fee discount

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

canon47 said:


> so list is going to be posted ? so no nerve breaking wait for calls. good
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You dont just make 7 lakhs appear in 24 hours man  DONT THEY GIVE A WEEK OR SO ? unless the tree i grow my money on  i take it with me that day.


Treeee give me that tree plzz

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> They said that they will give you just 24 hour.. and remind you after 12 hour for the submission of fee....This year their merit will close on 73-75% i think so....


They really said that they want to kill me

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

KRRISH said:


> They said that they will give you just 24 hour.. and remind you after 12 hour for the submission of fee....This year their merit will close on 73-75% i think so....


Kkrish how do you know that the last merit will close at 75 when I went there they told me that the list will be diaplayed after 16th nov how can they just put the list on 11th or 12th and isn't 24 hours a less time to arrange that big amount of money.


----------



## KRRISH

A doctor of FMH saying that while talking to parents that they will post list of 150 people at 11th november after 1pm... Parents asked for why less time for the fee submission.. then she told that this time they have to complete 150 seats. so that a reason .. if a canidate fail to submit fee in time his/her seat will given to next canidate.. now question is how much late? then she replied 2 hour late in fee submission will cancel his/her seat


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Kkrish how do you know that the last merit will close at 75 when I went there they told me that the list will be diaplayed after 16th nov how can they just put the list on 11th or 12th and isn't 24 hours a less time to arrange that big amount of money.


They said on tuesday they will upload on web the merit list.. and other says they will call on 11 what the

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> A doctor of FMH saying that while talking to parents that they will post list of 150 people at 11th november after 1pm... Parents asked for why less time for the fee submission.. then she told that this time they have to complete 150 seats. so that a reason .. if a canidate fail to submit fee in time his/her seat will given to next canidate.. now question is how much late? then she replied 2 hour late in fee submission will cancel his/her seat


Whatttttt only 2 hour  :-X i m faint

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

Yes only 2 hour late in fee submission will cancel your admission.... Woman at FMH was saying that ...

- - - Updated - - -

FMH test really confused me about my getting in... what to do dont know.........!

- - - Updated - - -

Really confused and tensed ....!


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> Yes only 2 hour late in fee submission will cancel your admission.... Woman at FMH was saying that ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> FMH test really confused me about my getting in... what to do dont know.........!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Really confused and tensed ....!


Yeah today test was difficult and confusing

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

my test was on 4 november... not know the pattern question and etc..


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> my test was on 4 november... not know the pattern question and etc..


So how was your test good or ok

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

Just ok.....


----------



## meher

when and where will be the merit list displayed?


----------



## saske khan

meher said:


> when and where will be the merit list displayed?


They said on web or in college board on mon or tuedat

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR

canon47 said:


> wait the test is by nts? :/


My test was on 6th. It went well actually . Aptitude questions were sort of child like. 
Abbreviations of DSL. DVD. What's the largest unit of Internet : GB,KB,MB. Sort of questions.
Bio portion was easy. And English was just about singular plurals. Fingers crossed till 11th.


----------



## FZZR

umair333 said:


> Fzzr Which one would be your first priority in between FMH , SHARIF AND LMDC? & WHY?


In between FMH, SHARIF and LMDC, I'll put Fmh at 1st, mbbs and bds both. 
LMDC at 2nd, mbbs only (I've heard mbbs is better in private colleges, furthermore, I'm not too much into bds)
SHARIF at 3rd (I'm sure I'm only going to be get called for bds, and as I've mentioned, I'll definitely prefer mbbs in lmdc or fmh over bds in Sharif) I don't know why, I am curious about why in sharif, mbbs merit is high and bds is as low as 61% as of 2012.


----------



## umair333

Don't know why Sharif has a high merit as it's not famous and far away from the city too....


----------



## FZZR

Yeah..It definitely is very far from my place..Bahria town..half of our mbbs duration would be spent in traffic.


----------



## umair333

Dont know what to do.....If I get In Bds at Cmh then I would be very happy....What do u think...Will I be able to get in CMH Bds with 76.6% aggregate?


----------



## FZZR

Well, I guess, Yes it is worth a pretty good chance.


----------



## sami987

umair333 said:


> Dont know what to do.....If I get In Bds at Cmh then I would be very happy....What do u think...Will I be able to get in CMH Bds with 76.6% aggregate?



with that aggregate you will definately get in cmh (bds)...what was the merit of sharif last year??i heard it was 75%.

- - - Updated - - -



umair333 said:


> Dont know what to do.....If I get In Bds at Cmh then I would be very happy....What do u think...Will I be able to get in CMH Bds with 76.6% aggregate?


with that aggregate you will definately get in cmh (bds)...what was the merit of sharif last year??i heard it was 75%.


----------



## FZZR

Sharif's last year merit bds was 61%


----------



## sami987

umair333 said:


> Dont know what to do.....If I get In Bds at Cmh then I would be very happy....What do u think...Will I be able to get in CMH Bds with 76.6% aggregate?


with that aggregate you will definately get in cmh (bds)...what was the merit of sharif last year??i heard it was 75%.


----------



## umair333

Thanx a lot Sami and Fzzr....Feeling good now!


----------



## saske khan

FZZR said:


> My test was on 6th. It went well actually . Aptitude questions were sort of child like.
> Abbreviations of DSL. DVD. What's the largest unit of Internet : GB,KB,MB. Sort of questions.
> Bio portion was easy. And English was just about singular plurals. Fingers crossed till 11th.


Is fmh will put any merit list or just call?? 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

No.....


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> No.....


What happen

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

saske khan said:


> What happenSent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I said no call received so far...


----------



## saske khan

KRRISH said:


> I said no call received so far...


Yes may be on 11 they put merit list on web 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

anyone got call or sms...? mine email was not added in my application .. i am very confused...


----------



## saske khan

Nope.. i m alsowaiting i want to see the merit list..

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaaz98

i got the call

- - - Updated - - -

i got the callThey asked to submit the fees till 3pm tomorrow otherwise seat will be offered to next person...


----------



## umair333

Whats your aggregate?


----------



## mmaaz98

82.60


----------



## adeel12

I got the call too gping for FMH.


----------



## KRRISH

adeel12 said:


> I got the call too gping for FMH.


what is your aggregate?


----------



## adeel12

KRRISH said:


> what is your aggregate?


83.34


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> 83.34


You got call like on mobile.What did they say?And what about the last day for fees.


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> You got call like on mobile.What did they say?And what about the last day for fees.


They said that I have been selected for MBBS seat and I have to submit the fee by 3 pm tomorrow.


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> They said that I have been selected for MBBS seat and I have to submit the fee by 3 pm tomorrow.


Do you think they called all selected or just few of the selected.I didnt get any call.You got called on mobile?


----------



## adeel12

Absolutely I am going for it.
Yes i got called on my number and also recieved a text and an email.
I think they are calling the students with high aggregate first.
What is your aggregate???


----------



## mmaaz98

similar with me, so u r going to submit fee tomorrow??
wont u w8 for cmh??

- - - Updated - - -

how to start a new thread? i m not finding that


----------



## adeel12

mmaaz98 said:


> similar with me, so u r going to submit fee tomorrow??
> wont u w8 for cmh??


Yes iA tomorrow I will submit the fee can't wait for CMH.


----------



## ajlal rehman

hey can anybody tell when will cmh and fmh will annouce their results


----------



## adeel12

ajlal rehman said:


> hey can anybody tell when will cmh and fmh will annouce their results


CMH will announce tomorrow.
FMH is not going to announce they will just give you a call to submit the fee.


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> Yes iA tomorrow I will submit the fee can't wait for CMH.


Dude your aggregate is 83.34 right, so in cmh you are in.But if you prefer fmh then go for it,most people dont agree with me but fmh is better than cmh as cmh is millitary.But cmh is pretty popular.


----------



## adeel12

Yeah but I don't want to take any risk by waiting for CMH.


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> Yeah but I don't want to take any risk by waiting for CMH.


Yes i understand but with that aggregate i think the risk is 5 percent or even less than that.


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> Yes i understand but with that aggregate i think the risk is 5 percent or even less than that.


You are right brother I totally agree with you.


----------



## FZZR

KRRISH said:


> anyone got call or sms...? mine email was not added in my application .. i am very confused...


I too didn't get any call, sms or e-mail. It's 12th already, they said on 11th they'll put up the merit list. But now their website is saying successful candidates will receive sms, e-mail :/ Means NO merit list :!: #worried

- - - Updated - - -



adeel12 said:


> Absolutely I am going for it.
> Yes i got called on my number and also recieved a text and an email.
> I think they are calling the students with high aggregate first.


I pray that's true.


----------



## confused-soul

Hi i got the call sms and mail
submitting my funds


----------



## sapphires

confused-soul said:


> Hi i got the call sms and mail
> submitting my funds


Your aggregate? 

Congratulations!


----------



## FZZR

Congratulations confused soul.. or not so confused soul now maybe 
I hope the merit gets down gradually. They are making calls to the ones with 80% agg.


----------



## SonnenSays

Basically people who haven't received a call as of yet are more or less rejected?


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Basically people who haven't received a call as of yet are more or less rejected?


Did you get called?


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Basically people who haven't received a call as of yet are more or less rejected?


Well, they said that the result would be 'uploaded' on the website on the 11th of November. And their website is saying they would call or e mail. And this forum is saying that above 80% agg students are getting their calls, and they are not receiving the call, I've tried many times, and it's 12th already, so basically... yeah it seems like that. :?


----------



## tamoor

FZZR said:


> Well, they said that the result would be 'uploaded' on the website on the 11th of November. And their website is saying they would call or e mail. And this forum is saying that above 80% agg students are getting their calls, and they are not receiving the call, I've tried many times, and it's 12th already, so basically... yeah it seems like that. :?


there will be students who would give preference to other colleges like wah,cmh,shallimar and some will be those who just applied as a backup,but have aggregate enough for govt,and they give 24 hours to pay the fee so by tomorrow there will be more candidates getting called.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> They said that I have been selected for MBBS seat and I have to submit the fee by 3 pm tomorrow.


How much u got in test of fmh??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolluminati

My uhs aggregate is 80.9
And my Aptitude Test went good, kind of.
Do I have a chance? :L


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Do you think they called all selected or just few of the selected.I didnt get any call.You got called on mobile?


What is your agregate of mcat..?

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Trolluminati said:


> My uhs aggregate is 80.9
> And my Aptitude Test went good, kind of.
> Do I have a chance? :L


Yeah you do have chance

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

Trolluminati said:


> My uhs aggregate is 80.9
> And my Aptitude Test went good, kind of.
> Do I have a chance? :L


You didnt get called???

- - - Updated - - -

Its impossible, i am 85 percent sure that fmh aggregate should fall or remain static.They increased the seats to 150,i htink real numbers will come up after 16 november after govt colleges anounce results.

- - - Updated - - -

And what do you mean by KIND OF GOOD.


----------



## Trolluminati

No not yet. Another friend of mine, his aggregate is 81.5, he didn't get called either.
Another friend had 86%, he was called by both CMH and FMH and he went for CMH.


----------



## FZZR

tamoor said:


> there will be students who would give preference to other colleges like wah,cmh,shallimar and some will be those who just applied as a backup,but have aggregate enough for govt,and they give 24 hours to pay the fee so by tomorrow there will be more candidates getting called.


Yeah, that's true. Let's wait till 16th when the government medical merit lists will be displayed. 
Do you think that they'll give you a chance in bds or dpt after calculating our merits? Cuz there were 3 options to select as preferences.


----------



## Trolluminati

Kind of as in, I will probably get 40+ out of 60. I think that's enough. But yes, you are right. Let's wait.


----------



## FZZR

@taimoor If your merit's 85, you'll probably get into cmh easily. Why fmh?


----------



## SonnenSays

Anyone interested in a gap year?


----------



## saske khan

So how much we should wait l.. a person said may be merit of fmh will stop on 75 but its depend how many student submit fee or leave seat

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

FZZR said:


> @taimoor If your merit's 85, you'll probably get into cmh easily. Why fmh?


Are you talking about me taimoor.I didnt say my aggregate was 85.Mine is 78 if i did good in fmh test it could be 79 or if too good 80 but thats a speculation.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> So how much we should wait l.. a person said may be merit of fmh will stop on 75 but its depend how many student submit fee or leave seat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


not about submitting many will even get a refund with 50000 excluded to go to cmh.My theory has to be correct that merit will either drop or remain static based on fact now there are 150 seats.We will know for sure after 16th.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Anyone interested in a gap year?


Dont say that you are?


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Are you talking about me taimoor.I didnt say my aggregate was 85.Mine is 78 if i did good in fmh test it could be 79 or if too good 80 but thats a speculation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> not about submitting many will even get a refund with 50000 excluded to go to cmh.My theory has to be correct that merit will either drop or remain static based on fact now there are 150 seats.We will know for sure after 16th.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Dont say that you are?


Reallyyy i hope what u say will become true.. 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Anyone interested in a gap year?


Not a gap year..but a repeat.


----------



## saske khan

Yeah i cant repeat... i m tired of same books

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> Reallyyy i hope what u say will become true..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You have to have a backup you know.If i were in lahore i would have two.


----------



## FZZR

Oh ok. Yes, I guess we just have to wait till then. I hope your merit reaches 80 and you get in fmh. And yes you, tamoor i meant.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> You have to have a backup you know.If i were in lahore i would have two.


I do have back up plan dude but i m waiting for fmh 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR

saske khan said:


> Yeah i cant repeat... i m tired of same books
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Me too. But who knows next year, I might be getting into an mbbs program. :red:


----------



## tamoor

FZZR said:


> Oh ok. Yes, I guess we just have to wait till then. I hope your merit reaches 80 and you get in fmh. And yes you, tamoor i meant.


You dont need 80 to get into fmh.Real aggregate will for fmhh will probably be less.


----------



## FZZR

tamoor said:


> You dont need 80 to get into fmh.Real aggregate will for fmhh will probably be less.


Who knows where the merit ends this time. I was just talking about your safe side.


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> I do have back up plan dude but i m waiting for fmh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Back up is uol?
Nice..:/


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> Not a gap year..but a repeat.


You will join another college in between?


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Back up is uol?
> Nice..:/


Crypt u know very well  its good i can say building and environment is good and study is also good

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

FZZR said:


> Who knows where the merit ends this time. I was just talking about your safe side.


Did u apply anywhere else

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> You will join another college in between?


Na. I'm actually planning to repeat fsc part 2 and mcat both, as I got 77% in fsc and repeating only mcat would be a risk. So, I need not join any other college. I'll prefer preparing for my weak subjects like phy chem first. 

I just have november to..you can say ponder upon. I still hope I do get somewhere in this year.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Did u apply anywhere else
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Yes. LMDC. And Wah taxila.


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> Na. I'm actually planning to repeat fsc part 2 and mcat both, as I got 77% in fsc and repeating only mcat would be a risk. So, I need not join any other college. I'll prefer preparing for my weak subjects like phy chem first.
> I just have november to..you can say ponder upon. I still hope I do get somewhere in this year.


This is a gap year.


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> This is a gap year.


This isn't. :/ isn't it called repeating
But again.. I hope I don't have to opt for it


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> This isn't. :/ isn't it called repeating
> But again.. I hope I don't have to opt for it


In a gap year, you do nothing new and just repeat stuff which is what you are trying to do.


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> In a gap year, you do nothing new and just repeat stuff which is what you are trying to do.


Ok. Thanks for telling me that  
Then I'll be taking a gap year (i hope not)


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> Ok. Thanks for telling me that
> Then I'll be taking a gap year (i hope not)


Not that bad, imho. But again, I could be wrong.


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Not that bad, imho. But again, I could be wrong.


wrong about what?


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> wrong about what?


Gap year being not that bad.


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> Gap year being not that bad.


I haven't taken one till now. Will tell you next year about it being good or bad. Maybe we both have taken one till then!


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> I haven't taken one till now. Will tell you next year about it being good or bad. Maybe we both have taken one till then!


I have met a few people with really good grades who took one. They weren't interested in being doctors but rather doing to good foreign unis. One went to wollongong uni, one HKU and one went to some uni named Northwestern.
They didn't look depressed or anything.


----------



## FZZR

SonnenSays said:


> I have met a few people with really good grades who took one. They weren't interested in being doctors but rather doing to good foreign unis. One went to wollongong uni, one HKU and one went to some uni named Northwestern.
> They didn't look depressed or anything.


That's a hopeful thing to look up to. To take a gap year and not to look depressed after that.
You know whenever i tell someone about repeating, the agla banda goes like 'naaa karo :!:' WHY!


----------



## adeel12

Hello today I was at FMH and there were so many people with good aggregates I mean above 80 submitting their fee.


----------



## maida malik

adeel12 said:


> Hello today I was at FMH and there were so many people with good aggregates I mean above 80 submitting their fee.


how many people roughly were submitting their fees?


----------



## SonnenSays

FZZR said:


> That's a hopeful thing to look up to. To take a gap year and not to look depressed after that.
> You know whenever i tell someone about repeating, the agla banda goes like 'naaa karo :!:' WHY!


People place too much importance on your biological/official age. Makes no sense.



adeel12 said:


> Hello today I was at FMH and there were so many people with good aggregates I mean above 80 submitting their fee.


This should have everyone worried. He said above 80s, not like 85 or 86. A lot of people above 80 will attend pvt med clgs this year. Don't see merit dropping below 80 for many pvt med clgs. I mean the good ones anyway.


----------



## adeel12

maida malik said:


> how many people roughly were submitting their fees?


There was a big crowd when I was there almost 10 to 15 students submitted their fee infront of me and I was there for less than one hour don't know about the rest of the time one more thing they have good aggregates.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> People place too much importance on your biological/official age. Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> This should have everyone worried. He said above 80s, not like 85 or 86. A lot of people above 80 will attend pvt med clgs this year. Don't see merit dropping below 80 for many pvt med clgs. I mean the good ones anyway.


You are right sonnen.


----------



## maida malik

i went to FMH today...they wern't ready to tell me anything whatsoever, as to whether i have a chance in FMH or not..:?
though this woman who was in charge probably,said that last year FMH merit was 79%...and i was like "NO IT WASNT!"


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> i went to FMH today...they wern't ready to tell me anything whatsoever, as to whether i have a chance in FMH or not..:?
> though this woman who was in charge probably,said that last year FMH merit was 79%...and i was like "NO IT WASNT!"


You were called or you went there on your own to inquire information?

Also I think many of these pvt med clgs lie when they say their merit closed at 75/76/77 to get people to buy more prospectuses. There is no way sharif closed at 77 last year. Look at their 1st merit list.


----------



## maida malik

i went there on my own..
my friend is studying in FMH and she had an aggregate of 76%...i told it to that lady and she went like "maybe she scored good in her FMH test"
me:yeah...maybe like idk full marks in her FMH test?!!even if she scored full there is NO way that her aggregate would increase to 79..!!..
then i asked her about the merit of the first list..and she replied,"we dont have the liberty to tell you that":roll:

- - - Updated - - -

in short they wernt ready to tell you anything at all...
"private medical colleges merit closing around 80">>> talk about 83 maybe!:?


----------



## SonnenSays

I think things will change drastically this year. And I am not a conspiracy theorist. Maybe people this year got off their pet peeve about pvt med clgs.


----------



## maida malik

SonnenSays said:


> I think things will change drastically this year. And I am not a conspiracy theorist. Maybe people this year got off their pet peeve about pvt med clgs.


exactly! money is not a problem now..


----------



## tamoor

maida malik said:


> i went to FMH today...they wern't ready to tell me anything whatsoever, as to whether i have a chance in FMH or not..:?
> though this woman who was in charge probably,said that last year FMH merit was 79%...and i was like "NO IT WASNT!"


Colleges of lahore lie about merit,if they say merit is higher then people with higher aggregate would think that their aggregate was just enough for their college.Their closing merit was 76 according to facebook.

- - - Updated - - -

Now suppose if a guy with 83 aggregate is told the closing aggregate of fmh was 76 wouldnt he think that his aggregate is too good for fmh?


----------



## maida malik

tamoor said:


> Colleges of lahore lie about merit,if they say merit is higher then people with higher aggregate would think that their aggregate was just enough for their college.Their closing merit was 76 according to facebook.


i have NOO idea as to why she said that FMH merit was 79 last year...
even after i told her that i have an aggregate of 82.5,all she could say in response to that was "hmm kam hai..but dua karien"

- - - Updated - - -

haha.i thought the same  .. i thought i was too good to be in FMH with an aggregate of that


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> exactly! money is not a problem now..


Even for people for whom it is a problem, they manage to borrow it from somewhere. So that adds even more people to the mix.


----------



## cefspan

maida malik said:


> i have NOO idea as to why she said that FMH merit was 79 last year...
> even after i told her that i have an aggregate of 82.5,all she could say in response to that was "hmm kam hai..but dua karien"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> haha.i thought the same  .. i thought i was too good to be in FMH with an aggregate of that


thats a bleak issue... like even in cmh, there were one or two late admissions and they had pretty low aggregate!
Tamoor's right privt medical colleges lie about the closing merit, atleast thats wht they do on phone calls!


----------



## maida malik

thats one of the reasons i dont like FMH beacuse they dont display there merit list


----------



## SonnenSays

maida malik said:


> thats one of the reasons i dont like FMH beacuse they dont display there merit list



It's not incumbent upon private institutions to justify their actions to anyone. Even public limited companies seldom take their shareholders into consideration for anything.


----------



## maida malik

SonnenSays said:


> It's not incumbent upon private institutions to justify their actions to anyone. Even public limited companies seldom take their shareholders into consideration for anything.


yeah i know they are answerable to no one...i am just saying that they "should"


----------



## Anzaa

*FMH Admissions?*

Aoa ! Are u people talking about the uhs agg or Fmh agg for selection of candidates having 80% and above??
Also kindly tell me those who got called did they tell you your fmh test marks and agg???


----------



## Trolluminati

Anzaa said:


> Aoa ! Are u people talking about the uhs agg or Fmh agg for selection of candidates having 80% and above??
> Also kindly tell me those who got called did they tell you your fmh test marks and agg???


No they didn't. They only said that you have been selected by the merit.


----------



## Anzaa

Thank you. You were called?

Any idea where till the merit will drop for fmh?


----------



## Trolluminati

Anzaa said:


> Thank you. You were called?
> 
> Any idea where till the merit will drop for fmh?


Yes I got my call today. And my UHS aggregate is 80.9. So the merit will go down to 79-80 I think. Not sure.


----------



## FZZR

I don't get why fmh is not displaying our fmh aggregates?
I mean..why do you even take the test on the first place?!


----------



## Anzaa

Trolluminati said:


> Yes I got my call today. And my UHS aggregate is 80.9. So the merit will go down to 79-80 I think. Not sure.


Congrats!!! 
Yeah I hope it does! What are the chances for 79.6 agg ???

- - - Updated - - -



FZZR said:


> I don't get why fmh is not displaying our fmh aggregates?
> I mean..why do you even take the test on the first place?!


Your right this is so unfair!!! No list no news what's so confidential ????


----------



## confused-soul

Anzaa said:


> Congrats!!!
> Yeah I hope it does! What are the chances for 79.6 agg ???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your right this is so unfair!!! No list no news what's so confidential ????


Dirty talk under the table duhhh


----------



## Anzaa

confused-soul said:


> Dirty talk under the table duhhh


Hmmm yeah. Admission in mbbs is becoming nearly impossible with pass years even in private colleges. So discouraging for students.


----------



## Naila Imtiaz

*My UHS Aggregate 79.14 I Haven't Got A Call Yet From FMH.....,When Will I Get ???????*


----------



## saske khan

Agree fmh people are doing wrong they dont even tell us where we standd aftr fmh test

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Any info regarding quantity and quality of hostel accomadation in FMH? Got called today but have no idea whther to apply or stake-out the waiting period till the Shalamar list on Monday.


----------



## dany0boy

Ahmad Zia said:


> Any info regarding quantity and quality of hostel accomadation in FMH? Got called today but have no idea whther to apply or stake-out the waiting period till the Shalamar list on Monday.


 whats ur aggregate


----------



## KRRISH

I think my number will not come with 77% aggregate.

- - - Updated - - -

I think my number will not come with 77% aggregate.


----------



## Anzaa

Ahmad Zia said:


> Any info regarding quantity and quality of hostel accomadation in FMH? Got called today but have no idea whther to apply or stake-out the waiting period till the Shalamar list on Monday.


The hostels are new and really good.
What's your aggregate?


----------



## sapphires

KRRISH said:


> I think my number will not come with 77% aggregate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I think my number will not come with 77% aggregate.


There is still a chance. Don't worry, just keep praying. FMH closed at 76% last year, so if government colleges have an aggregate of more or less the same, Insha'Allah you'll get in. But it's a must to keep a back up, don't rely entirely on FMH. Anything can happen. 

Now, the merit started from 86-84 and it's down to 80.8% now, so keep your faith. 

Is it exactly 77 or more?


----------



## Ahmad Zia

My UHS Aggregate is 80.8%. Not that it matters but i am a Straight A's O/A Levels graduate.


----------



## confused-soul

Anzaa said:


> The hostels are new and really good.
> What's your aggregate?


Hi could u please give more info about girls hostel? How many share the room hows food and stuff

do they bug much if u wanna go out wid friends n stuff


----------



## Anzaa

Ahmad Zia said:


> My UHS Aggregate is 80.8%. Not that it matters but i am a Straight A's O/A Levels graduate.


Congrats on Admission!!!
Hey any idea what's the lowest aggregate to be called for fmh still now???


----------



## SonnenSays

sapphires said:


> There is still a chance. Don't worry, just keep praying. FMH closed at 76% last year, so if government colleges have an aggregate of more or less the same, Insha'Allah you'll get in. But it's a must to keep a back up, don't rely entirely on FMH. Anything can happen.
> Now, the merit started from 86-84 and it's down to 80.8% now, so keep your faith.
> Is it exactly 77 or more?


I think they lied about the 76% thing.


----------



## Anzaa

confused-soul said:


> Hi could u please give more info about girls hostel? How many share the room hows food and stuff
> 
> do they bug much if u wanna go out wid friends n stuff


Separate hostels for boys and girls. Shared rooms are for 2-3 persons and separate cubicles are also there. This is what I have heard. I'm not a hostelite so don't know much. But heard the hostel and facilities are good and food is bareble.


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Not sure about the closing merit but as far as speculation goes i'd say it should cater upto sutudents in the low 79's possibly high 78's. Shalamar is due on 18th and might cause some movement because i have heard and witnessed some good stuff about that place. Any idea of the location of FMH Hostels?


----------



## sami987

Trolluminati said:


> Yes I got my call today. And my UHS aggregate is 80.9. So the merit will go down to 79-80 I think. Not sure.


my uhs aggregate is 81.16 but i didn't receive any call yet...worries


----------



## umair333

One of my friend with 78.6% got a call this evening so most probably FMH closinh merit for this year will ve around 77-78% expected

- - - Updated - - -

Actually FMH wants to beat CMH so they are making everyone worried....Even people with 82-83% aggregates are treated like they have somewhat low merit for FMH.....last year FMH merit closed at 75.9%...confirmed by their students.....They have started admission earlier so definitely their merit would increase this year but still I think Shalamar and CMH would take lead.....I'm hating FMH because of their bad dealing with people of high aggreagates....I'm thinking to write an email to PMDC that FMH neigther displays any list and has started taking fee's from students before 16th and not telling anyone about the merit


----------



## saske khan

umair333 said:


> One of my friend with 78.6% got a call this evening so most probably FMH closinh merit for this year will ve around 77-78% expected
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually FMH wants to beat CMH so they are making everyone worried....Even people with 82-83% aggregates are treated like they have somewhat low merit for FMH.....last year FMH merit closed at 75.9%...confirmed by their students.....They have started admission earlier so definitely their merit would increase this year but still I think Shalamar and CMH would take lead.....I'm hating FMH because of their bad dealing with people of high aggreagates....I'm thinking to write an email to PMDC that FMH neigther displays any list and has started taking fee's from students before 16th and not telling anyone about the merit


And if we ask them our merit of fmh test they didnt say any single word or just say we will call.. what the. How we know our score.. they dash even not showing list of selected.. student should take action againt this because this is openly torturing kids. 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> And if we ask them our merit of fmh test they didnt say any single word or just say we will call.. what the. How we know our score.. they dash even not showing list of selected.. student should take action againt this because this is openly torturing kids.


Lol at torturing. Like I have said before, they are not liable to do anything. People feeling entitled to things they aren't entitled to is off putting. However, if they are doing things against PMDC's regulations, then PMDC should be notified. But remember, look at it from this way, this is Pakistan. Chances of them actually being punished for going against a regulation is slim. Would probably bribe the pmdc people.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> Lol at torturing. Like I have said before, they are not liable to do anything. People feeling entitled to things they aren't entitled to is off putting. However, if they are doing things against PMDC's regulations, then PMDC should be notified. But remember, look at it from this way, this is Pakistan. Chances of them actually being punished for going against a regulation is slim. Would probably bribe the pmdc people.


Thats the reason people dont take action against them as they know they will not get any type of punishmnt... pakistan is going down day by day.. but we should try once.

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Other countries people do have more self confidence and are bold that they stand against govt illegal action.. but in our country people lock themselves in home and dont say a word.. idoits are us who are bearing our govt.. 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

umair333 said:


> One of my friend with 78.6% got a call this evening so most probably FMH closinh merit for this year will ve around 77-78% expected
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually FMH wants to beat CMH so they are making everyone worried....Even people with 82-83% aggregates are treated like they have somewhat low merit for FMH.....last year FMH merit closed at 75.9%...confirmed by their students.....They have started admission earlier so definitely their merit would increase this year but still I think Shalamar and CMH would take lead.....I'm hating FMH because of their bad dealing with people of high aggreagates....I'm thinking to write an email to PMDC that FMH neigther displays any list and has started taking fee's from students before 16th and not telling anyone about the merit


Are you absolutely sure about your friend?


----------



## Anzaa

Ahmad Zia said:


> Not sure about the closing merit but as far as speculation goes i'd say it should cater upto sutudents in the low 79's possibly high 78's. Shalamar is due on 18th and might cause some movement because i have heard and witnessed some good stuff about that place. Any idea of the location of FMH Hostels?[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you.
> "Accommodation to outstation & overseas students is arranged in the hostels managed by the FMHCM&D. The hostels provide single, shared, air conditioned or even furnished accommodation, subject to affordability & preference of the students. There are separate hostel facilities for girls & boys and the premises are staffed with a warden & other support staff to ensure comfort & security. Air conditioned transport shuttles are available for students. Students can make a request to FMHCM&D for transport facility."
> In shadman Right near the college.


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Thanks for the location Anzaa, i see you qouted the FAQ's answer. I'll try and verify whether this subject to affordability and preference stuff checks out.


----------



## Trolluminati

sami987 said:


> my uhs aggregate is 81.16 but i didn't receive any call yet...worries


You will get it don't worry.

Can anyone tell me what else am I supposed to deposit other than the fee?


----------



## Anzaa

Ahmad Zia said:


> Thanks for the location Anzaa, i see you qouted the FAQ's answer. I'll try and verify whether this subject to affordability and preference stuff checks out.


Just confirmed exact location. Hostels are right in front of the college.
Yes it was better said in the FAQs.


----------



## Anzaa

umair333 said:


> One of my friend with 78.6% got a call this evening so most probably FMH closinh merit for this year will ve around 77-78% expected
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Actually FMH wants to beat CMH so they are making everyone worried....Even people with 82-83% aggregates are treated like they have somewhat low merit for FMH.....last year FMH merit closed at 75.9%...confirmed by their students.....They have started admission earlier so definitely their merit would increase this year but still I think Shalamar and CMH would take lead.....I'm hating FMH because of their bad dealing with people of high aggreagates....I'm thinking to write an email to PMDC that FMH neigther displays any list and has started taking fee's from students before 16th and not telling anyone about the merit


Your friend got a call for MBBS or BDS?


----------



## sami987

guys would anybody please tell me whether i would be able to make through FMH with uhs aggregate of 81.16...i'm really worried because i didn't get any call yet??


----------



## adeel12

sami987 said:


> guys would anybody please tell me whether i would be able to make through FMH with uhs aggregate of 81.16...i'm really worried because i didn't get any call yet??


You have a pretty good chance just pray.


----------



## confused-soul

*Classes*

When would classes for fmh begin?


----------



## adeel12

confused-soul said:


> When would classes for fmh begin?


No idea they said they would contact us via email and text message.
What is your aggregate?
You got in MBBS or BDS?


----------



## confused-soul

BDS 80-ish


----------



## adeel12

Ahaan I got in MBBS.


----------



## confused-soul

Yay


----------



## Trolluminati

adeel12 said:


> Ahaan I got in MBBS.



They called me to deposit the fee on Monday. I only have to take a bank draft right?


----------



## adeel12

Trolluminati said:


> They called me to deposit the fee on Monday. I only have to take a bank draft right?


Yes thats all you have to do.


----------



## mmaaz98

that's why i rejected fmh due to such bad attitude of them, and didn't deposit fee there...


----------



## adeel12

mmaaz98 said:


> that's why i rejected fmh due to such bad attitude of them, and didn't deposit fee there...


Good for you ...


----------



## anaab

what is your aggregate?


----------



## adeel12

anaab said:


> what is your aggregate?


83.3 yours?


----------



## saske khan

mmaaz98 said:


> that's why i rejected fmh due to such bad attitude of them, and didn't deposit fee there...


What was your merit??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolluminati

So I went to FMH today. Two applicants were fighting there because they had a much higher aggregate than others who were called. One had 81, he was called and the other had 83, he wasn't called. They asked for their aptitude test result but they did not tell anything. I wonder what's going on.


----------



## adeel12

P.S I think they should tell the students their whole aggregate including their own aptitude result this would all be much clear then.

- - - Updated - - -



Trolluminati said:


> So I went to FMH today. Two applicants were fighting there because they had a much higher aggregate than others who were called. One had 81, he was called and the other had 83, he wasn't called. They asked for their aptitude test result but they did not tell anything. I wonder what's going on.


You submitted the fee what is your aggregate and you got in MBBS or BDS.


----------



## Trolluminati

adeel12 said:


> P.S I think they should tell the students their whole aggregate including their own aptitude result this would all be much clear then.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You submitted the fee what is your aggregate and you got in MBBS or BDS.


MBBS and my aggregate is 83.1.


----------



## adeel12

Good see you then 
Do you know anything about the transport service of the college?


----------



## SonnenSays

Trolluminati said:


> So I went to FMH today. Two applicants were fighting there because they had a much higher aggregate than others who were called. One had 81, he was called and the other had 83, he wasn't called. They asked for their aptitude test result but they did not tell anything. I wonder what's going on.


People need to stop feeling so entitled. FMH being a pvt med clg can do whatever it wants to and seems as though it isn't answerable to anyone atm.


----------



## confused-soul

SonnenSays said:


> People need to stop feeling so entitled. FMH being a pvt med clg can do whatever it wants to and seems as though it isn't answerable to anyone atm.


At least some body is in their senses <claps>


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> People need to stop feeling so entitled. FMH being a pvt med clg can do whatever it wants to and seems as though it isn't answerable to anyone atm.


It is true that fmh is answerable to no one being a private college but that doesnt mean it has the right to be unfair.That is the difference between us and the succesful nations,that they report and try to remove anything that causes injustice or disparity while we on the other hand actually stay still or sometimes encourage it.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> It is true that fmh is answerable to no one being a private college but that doesnt mean it has the right to be unfair.That is the difference between us and the succesful nations,that they report and try to remove anything that causes injustice or disparity while we on the other hand actually stay still or sometimes encourage it.


That's all very sad but how I view the world is that is that "it's not stealing until you actually are caught stealing". So they are not doing anything wrong until it is deemed that they are.

I have to side with FMH. When people were buying the prospectus they knew something like this would happen. Now that it has happened, they start crying. Wanna say something in punjabi here.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> That's all very sad but how I view the world is that is that "it's not stealing until you actually are caught stealing". So they are not doing anything wrong until it is deemed that they are.
> 
> I have to side with FMH. When people were buying the prospectus they knew something like this would happen. Now that it has happened, they start crying. Wanna say something in punjabi here.


So by that philosophy a murderer isnt a murderer until he is caught red handed.Or a robber isnt a robber until he is caught robbing.No thats not it.
The thing is if someone is unjust what are you going to do about it?Or more importantly what can you do about it?Right now we dont do anything to solve the issue not even the elders,administrators or pmdc.This thing cant happen in civilized countries that has nation which knows its rights.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> So by that philosophy a murderer isnt a murderer until he is caught red handed.Or a robber isnt a robber until he is caught robbing.No thats not it.
> The thing is if someone is unjust what are you going to do about it?Or more importantly what can you do about it?Right now we dont do anything to solve the issue not even the elders,administrators or pmdc.This thing cant happen in civilized countries that has nation which knows its rights.



Taking a moral stand on things is the dumbest and easiest thing to do, also it's totally useless. Yes, no one is a criminal until he is proven to be so by the law. Not my fault law and order in this country is pathetic. I hate crony capitalism but gonna have to side with FMH. They cam in to make a profit and they are gonna make a profit. In fact, in America and Europe people want less regulations by the govt(conservatives mostly, but still).True Liassez Faire enthusiasts would be very proud of the way things are running here and some of those economists have been responsible for the rapid growth of the civilised nations you talk about.
Also, what do elders have to do with anything.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Taking a moral stand on things is the dumbest and easiest thing to do, also it's totally useless. Yes, no one is a criminal until he is proven to be so by the law. Not my fault law and order in this country is pathetic. I hate crony capitalism but gonna have to side with FMH. They cam in to make a profit and they are gonna make a profit. In fact, in America and Europe people want less regulations by the govt(conservatives mostly, but still).True Liassez Faire enthusiasts would be very proud of the way things are running here and some of those economists have been responsible for the rapid growth of the civilised nations you talk about.
> Also, what do elders have to do with anything.


Well its a selfish way to look at things.Just saying.Its not just the profit that makes institutes great.A student represents his institution.If institution isnt fair in taking its students then it is not creating a positive outlook.No positive outlook means no continuous progress for country.Our country isnt perfect and probably never will be.But dumbest thing to do here is to sit back relax and enjoy when injustice tyrany and all sorts of social evils take the lead.End of story.


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> People need to stop feeling so entitled. FMH being a pvt med clg can do whatever it wants to and seems as though it isn't answerable to anyone atm.


Pakistan Medical and Dental Council says Hi


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Well its a selfish way to look at things.Just saying.Its not just the profit that makes institutes great.A student represents his institution.If institution isnt fair in taking its students then it is not creating a positive outlook.No positive outlook means no continuous progress for country.Our country isnt perfect and probably never will be.But dumbest thing to do here is to sit back relax and enjoy when injustice tyrany and all sorts of social evils take the lead.End of story.


Even if you take in good students, doesn't automatically make your institute good. Profit doesn't either. Profit is the reason the institute was created in the first place. No profit, no pvt med clg.
How is outlook helpful? That's something psychological and psychology is very unreliable.
You have to realise what you can and cannot do in this world. If you realise you cannot do anything, just chill. Complaining about it achieves the same results as chilling.



Umer Yamin said:


> Pakistan Medical and Dental Council says Hi


Tell them I said hello.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Even if you take in good students, doesn't automatically make your institute good. Profit doesn't either. Profit is the reason the institute was created in the first place. No profit, no pvt med clg.
> How is outlook helpful? That's something psychological and psychology is very unreliable.
> You have to realise what you can and cannot do in this world. If you realise you cannot do anything, just chill. Complaining about it achieves the same results as chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them I said hello.


I am not complaining i am sharing the results of my analysis.And outlook isnt psychological its practical.Can you expect institutes like cambridge or oxford to ever have a bad outlook.They would rather spend millions of dollars then to allow a bad outlook for their institutions.Its because they have good outlook due to which they can take even higher fee for the same degree which makes it totally worth it to spend so much for it.Its true that a private institute works on profit,which is why they ask for such a large fee.


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> Pakistan Medical and Dental Council says Hi


Tell them that i m saying go to hell


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> Well its a selfish way to look at things.Just saying.Its not just the profit that makes institutes great.A student represents his institution.If institution isnt fair in taking its students then it is not creating a positive outlook.No positive outlook means no continuous progress for country.Our country isnt perfect and probably never will be.But dumbest thing to do here is to sit back relax and enjoy when injustice tyrany and all sorts of social evils take the lead.End of story.


Tamoor I admire you patriotism and I also agree with you that what FMH is doing but what you are saying is not only limited to FMH. They are not telling us the result of the aptitude on the contrary some private colleges are asking for donations like its a legal thing to do so our government should take action against those colleges firat but our government is also a part of it they are not going to anything about it. I filed a petition in high court versus lahore board, my chemistry exam wasn't properly checked and they marked my paper merely out of duty. The court stalled me over a month and then my case was dismissed and the judge said go repeat again if you can't digest it that is what happens in our country no matter what you do how much money you spent they will always spit on your face and this country is only for VIPs and powerful people ordinarly people like us will protest raise our voice but no one is going to listen.
What FMH is doing is on a very small scale there are issues which are need to be resolved on higher scale then colleges like FMH will straight their tails.
I have a pretty neutral opinion I am not biased.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Tell them that i m saying go to hell


Hey what about you where you got admission?


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> Tamoor I admire you patriotism and I also agree with you that what FMH is doing but what you are saying is not only limited to FMH. They are not telling us the result of the aptitude on the contrary some private colleges are asking for donations like its a legal thing to do so our government should take action against those colleges firat but our government is also a part of it they are not going to anything about it. I filed a petition in high court versus lahore board, my chemistry exam wasn't properly checked and they marked my paper merely out of duty. The court stalled me over a month and then my case was dismissed and the judge said go repeat again if you can't digest it that is what happens in our country no matter what you do how much money you spent they will always spit on your face and this country is only for VIPs and powerful people ordinarly people like us will protest raise our voice but no one is going to listen.
> What FMH is doing is on a very small scale there are issues which are need to be resolved on higher scale then colleges like FMH will straight their tails.
> I have a pretty neutral opinion I am not biased.


Not exactly a patriot but i am trying to do root cause analysis on why the country isnt progressing and whats wrong wtih our system of education.And i dont say that fmh is bad,its merit lists might stilll be changing and they might announce it like good institutions leaving no doubt.Even if it doesnt its nothing compared to lmdc.


----------



## saske khan

Even it was showed openly that how private college demand donations.. but still our govt didnt take a single action and by the our govt is part of this donation scheme.. 50% will definately going in govt VIPessssss Pocketss huh

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

I got in uol tommorw i will submit fee tamoor i cant wait for fmh because i cant give them donationssss vanations kekkekekeke

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Even it was showed openly that how private college demand donations.. but still our govt didnt take a single action and by the our govt is part of this donation scheme.. 50% will definately going in govt VIPessssss Pocketss huh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Exactly.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> I got in uol tommorw i will submit fee tamoor i cant wait for fmh because i cant give them donationssss vanations kekkekekeke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Hey congratulations good luck.


----------



## saske khan

Due to fmh tension i got sick huhhhh

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolluminati

adeel12 said:


> Good see you then
> Do you know anything about the transport service of the college?


See you too man. 
And nope sorry, I have no idea about the transport service.


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> I am not complaining i am sharing the results of my analysis.And outlook isnt psychological its practical.Can you expect institutes like cambridge or oxford to ever have a bad outlook.They would rather spend millions of dollars then to allow a bad outlook for their institutions.Its because they have good outlook due to which they can take even higher fee for the same degree which makes it totally worth it to spend so much for it.Its true that a private institute works on profit,which is why they ask for such a large fee.


I think where you were saying outlook you meant to say reputation.
These pvt med clgs aren't aiming to be world class educational institutes, they are aiming to earn money and succeeding at it.
Again they have a good reputation because of te educational system there and ours is so bad the entire govt curriculum of everything, from every programme offered at a govt uni to govt med education that we will never be able to dream about mistakenly reaching a place several kilometres below their level.



saske khan said:


> Tell them that i m saying go to hell


Chill man.



adeel12 said:


> Tamoor I admire you patriotism and I also agree with you that what FMH is doing but what you are saying is not only limited to FMH. They are not telling us the result of the aptitude on the contrary some private colleges are asking for donations like its a legal thing to do so our government should take action against those colleges firat but our government is also a part of it they are not going to anything about it. I filed a petition in high court versus lahore board, my chemistry exam wasn't properly checked and they marked my paper merely out of duty. The court stalled me over a month and then my case was dismissed and the judge said go repeat again if you can't digest it that is what happens in our country no matter what you do how much money you spent they will always spit on your face and this country is only for VIPs and powerful people ordinarly people like us will protest raise our voice but no one is going to listen.
> What FMH is doing is on a very small scale there are issues which are need to be resolved on higher scale then colleges like FMH will straight their tails.
> I have a pretty neutral opinion I am not biased.
> Hey what about you where you got admission?


I think all of you FMH people misunderstood me. I am not saying what FMH is doing is right. They have broken PMDC regulations and they are corrupt. I am defending their corruption.


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Due to fmh tension i got sick huhhhh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Yaar merit increased this year of FMH too.


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> I got in uol tommorw i will submit fee tamoor i cant wait for fmh because i cant give them donationssss vanations kekkekekeke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Then whos stopping you,go for it.
But if i had choice i would take cpmc or rlmc over it because of uhs.But sadly i cant go for lahore unless its an institution like fmh or cmh etc.


----------



## adeel12

SonnenSays said:


> I think where you were saying outlook you meant to say reputation.
> These pvt med clgs aren't aiming to be world class educational institutes, they are aiming to earn money and succeeding at it.
> Again they have a good reputation because of te educational system there and ours is so bad the entire govt curriculum of everything, from every programme offered at a govt uni to govt med education that we will never be able to dream about mistakenly reaching a place several kilometres below their level.
> 
> 
> 
> Chill man.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of you FMH people misunderstood me. I am not saying what FMH is doing is right. They have broken PMDC regulations and they are corrupt. I am defending their corruption.


Almost all private colleges of lahore are corrupt.
Get in the one which is least.

- - - Updated - - -



Trolluminati said:


> See you too man.
> And nope sorry, I have no idea about the transport service.


Then I will visit the college to get some information.


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> Yaar merit increased this year of FMH too.


Suppose merit increases from 76 to 78 just like govt rose from 84 to 86.Now roughly since there are 150 seats this year last merit should be approximately 77.But i believe this statistics is full of error because conditions dont remain same but they could serve as a proper sort of approximation.


----------



## Grimes

We have this debate every year. 

Private colleges are running a business not a charity.


----------



## SonnenSays

adeel12 said:


> Almost all private colleges of lahore are corrupt.
> Get in the one which is least.
> Then I will visit the college to get some information.


I know that.
I thought that you people thought that I thought that FMH isn't doing anything wrong, which isn't the case.
I am defending every pvt med clg's corruption.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I know that.
> I thought that you people thought that I thought that FMH isn't doing anything wrong, which isn't the case.
> I am defending every pvt med clg's corruption.


Would you like to be a part of that corruption?


----------



## Grimes

Aren't we all part of a corruption?


----------



## SonnenSays

Grimes said:


> We have this debate every year.
> Private colleges are running a business not a charity.


Exactly, someone gets it.
They don't have to abide by a lame moral code.
They exist because they want money.
They aren't here to do anyone favours. They are her to earn money. They don't care about how the students turn out.



tamoor said:


> Would you like to be a part of that corruption?


That's the reason I wanna do CSS.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> I know that.
> I thought that you people thought that I thought that FMH isn't doing anything wrong, which isn't the case.
> I am defending every pvt med clg's corruption.


Apply newtons rule in calculus for infinitesimally small being negligible.What fmh is doing in corruption is infinitesimaly small compared to other institutes.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I think where you were saying outlook you meant to say reputation.
> These pvt med clgs aren't aiming to be world class educational institutes, they are aiming to earn money and succeeding at it.
> Again they have a good reputation because of te educational system there and ours is so bad the entire govt curriculum of everything, from every programme offered at a govt uni to govt med education that we will never be able to dream about mistakenly reaching a place several kilometres below their level.
> 
> 
> 
> Chill man.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of you FMH people misunderstood me. I am not saying what FMH is doing is right. They have broken PMDC regulations and they are corrupt. I am defending their corruption.


I m not man i m woman.. yeah female saske 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> Suppose merit increases from 76 to 78 just like govt rose from 84 to 86.Now roughly since there are 150 seats this year last merit should be approximately 77.But i believe this statistics is full of error because conditions dont remain same but they could serve as a proper sort of approximation.


I am getting your point but the encouragement of seats isn't going to lower or increase the merit compared to the number of students applied there and with aggregates above 80 all the people I know who got in FMH have aggregates above 80 atleast for MBBS.


----------



## tamoor

SonnenSays said:


> Exactly, someone gets it.
> They don't have to abide by a lame moral code.
> They exist because they want money.
> They aren't here to do anyone favours. They are her to earn money. They don't care about how the students turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the reason I wanna do CSS.


Saying is easy,doing is difficult.Unless you really are corrupt which i dont think you are,are you?


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> I got in uol tommorw i will submit fee tamoor i cant wait for fmh because i cant give them donationssss vanations kekkekekeke
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Apologies for interrupting the conflict...
But,
I keep wondering what kind of an expression does "kekkekekkek" represent zara?


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Then whos stopping you,go for it.
> But if i had choice i would take cpmc or rlmc over it because of uhs.But sadly i cant go for lahore unless its an institution like fmh or cmh etc.


Cmpc and rlmc are 1.30 mints drive from.my home yikesss i will get sick

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> I am getting your point but the encouragement of seats isn't going to lower or increase the merit compared to the number of students applied there and with aggregates above 80 all the people I know who got in FMH have aggregates above 80 atleast for MBBS.


Yes like i said,conditions are fluctuating or variable.By the way do you think merit lists are displayed there on college board or something like that.Are all the seats filled now?


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Cmpc and rlmc are 1.30 mints drive from.my home yikesss i will get sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Come on you were willing to go to china now cpmc is far?


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Apologies for interrupting the conflict...
> But,
> I keep wondering what kind of an expression does "kekkekekkek" represent zara?


Crypt u wanna live or die.. dont say my name.... dumb.. it kekeke secret do u have problem with my kekeke.. go nd sleep

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Apply newtons rule in calculus for infinitesimally small being negligible.What fmh is doing in corruption is infinitesimaly small compared to other institutes.


They were the least accommodating when it came to collecting money.



tamoor said:


> Saying is easy,doing is difficult.Unless you really are corrupt which i dont think you are,are you?


I say that we cannot be sure of who we are or what we will do unless we are put into those situations.



Crypt said:


> Apologies for interrupting the conflict...
> But,
> I keep wondering what kind of an expression does "kekkekekkek" represent zara?


I do not forgive you.
Probably a snickering sound.



saske khan said:


> Cmpc and rlmc are 1.30 mints drive from.my home yikesss i will get sick


Time for you to grow up.


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> Cmpc and rlmc are 1.30 mints drive from.my home yikesss i will get sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I was thinking for hostel.even with the drive its worth it, getting degree from uhs.


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> Yes like i said,conditions are fluctuating or variable.By the way do you think merit lists are displayed there on college board or something like that.Are all the seats filled now?


I am not sure the seats are filled yet because students are still submitting their fee and there is no list displayed neither on notice board nor on the website.
Where you got admission?


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> They were the least accommodating when it came to collecting money.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that we cannot be sure of who we are or what we will do unless we are put into those situations.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not forgive you.
> Probably a snickering sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to grow up.


If mom give me car then i will grow up kekekekeeke 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Seats are not filled they are just hiding because they want to eat money

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> I am not sure the seats are filled yet because students are still submitting their fee and there is no list displayed neither on notice board nor on the website.
> Where you got admission?


I am still waiting.Gave up a lot of colleges,recently isra on 13th for fmh and two others.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> I was thinking for hostel.even with the drive its worth it, getting degree from uhs.


What is special about uhs??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> Seats are not filled they are just hiding because they want to eat money
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


How exactly are they going to eat money when they get the same fee.
Plus money is not edible.


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Seats are not filled they are just hiding because they want to eat money


I understand that. I have heard money tastes delicious.


----------



## adeel12

tamoor said:


> I am still waiting.Gave up a lot of colleges,recently isra on 13th for fmh and two others.


And you didn't get call from FMH?
What is your aggregate?


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> What is special about uhs??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


check out the ranking of medical universities by hec by that uhs ranks 2 behind aku.And your college wouldnt matter in proffesional studies,position in uhs would.

- - - Updated - - -



adeel12 said:


> And you didn't get call from FMH?
> What is your aggregate?


Not yet,My aggregate is 78,messed up a lot in uhs test. But if the test of fmh went as good as i think it did maybe i might have as much as 80 but thats a speculation.


----------



## adeel12

Well I wish you get in.
Good luck bro.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> check out the ranking of medical universities by hec by that uhs ranks 2 behind aku.And your college wouldnt matter in proffesional studies,position in uhs would.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Not yet,My aggregate is 78,messed up a lot in uhs test. But if the test of fmh went as good as i think it did maybe i might have as much as 80 but thats a speculation.


Tamoor IMAGINE fmh is a long shot...
What r u left with, i.e whats the sure-shot college?

And any regrets with all the passing up?


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> Even if you take in good students, doesn't automatically make your institute good. Profit doesn't either. Profit is the reason the institute was created in the first place. No profit, no pvt med clg.
> How is outlook helpful? That's something psychological and psychology is very unreliable.
> You have to realise what you can and cannot do in this world. If you realise you cannot do anything, just chill. Complaining about it achieves the same results as chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them I said hello.


They weren't impressed by your statement of FMH being answerable to none


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> How exactly are they going to eat money when they get the same fee.
> Plus money is not edible.


Ooo means taking donations extra amount... and money is not edible but used very well for same purposee

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

Crypt said:


> Tamoor IMAGINE fmh is a long shot...
> What r u left with, i.e whats the sure-shot college?
> 
> And any regrets with all the passing up?


nope,no regret.I do have backup of riphah,its a sure shot for me.I do love their uniforms.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Ooo means taking donations extra amount... and money is not edible but used very well for same purposee
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


fmh is not known to take donations,at least not like lmdc.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I understand that. I have heard money tastes delicious.


OOOO LOOK AT SONNEN CAREFULLY HE IS CAUSING COURPTION HE HAS TASTED MONEY AS HE SAID MONEY TASTE DELICIOUS :-\ B-) u are doing courption in fmh righttttt

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> nope,no regret.I do have backup of riphah,its a sure shot for me.I do love their uniforms.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> fmh is not known to take donations,at least not like lmdc.


I actually dont have any prove but who knows they are doing secretly just for their reputation 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

adeel12 said:


> Well I wish you get in.
> Good luck bro.


Thanks.


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> I actually dont have any prove but who knows they are doing secretly just for their reputation
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Y not just stick with uol and quit defaming other colleges...
Especially under a "who knows"
Eh, zara?


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> I actually dont have any prove but who knows they are doing secretly just for their reputation
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Well,still if they are doing it, then still they did not need to take that long as it has taken.I think they want to give seats to people with higher aggregate so that they may not go for shallamar,cmh or others.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Well,still if they are doing it, then still they did not need to take that long as it has taken.I think they want to give seats to people with higher aggregate so that they may not go for shallamar,cmh or others.


Thats stupidity.... they should tell us our result of test + merit list should displayyyy onlineeeeee 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Y not just stick with uol and quit defaming other colleges...
> Especially under a "who knows"
> Eh, zara?


Crypt seriously dont mind are u really a boy???? Who knows :-\ i m suspicious

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Y not just stick with uol and quit defaming other colleges...
> Especially under a "who knows"
> Eh, zara?


And fmh seriously doing something secretly if they dont so why they are not showing list and test score

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> Crypt seriously dont mind are u really a boy???? Who knows :-\ i m suspicious
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Cz i cant fite the urge of saying ur name?


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Y not just stick with uol and quit defaming other colleges...
> Especially under a "who knows"
> Eh, zara?


Itna b kia pardaaaa they should show us our kartooot of test  hahahahaa 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> Thats stupidity.... they should tell us our result of test + merit list should displayyyy onlineeeeee
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I guess they dont want to.You want to make them then go ahead.I think they dont want to because nothing is final.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Crypt seriously dont mind are u really a boy???? Who knows :-\ i m suspicious
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Why do you care?Does it matter?He is a fan of house and abraham lincoln vampire hunter which are too violent or bloody or gory.So its upto you to decide.


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> I guess they dont want to.You want to make them then go ahead.I think they dont want to because nothing is final.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Why do you care?Does it matter?


Tamoor she likes me..
Wants to be sure im a guy..

Or shed be a....hom* ...u know what...


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Itna b kia pardaaaa they should show us our kartooot of test  hahahahaa
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Ahaan your name is zara hello zara


----------



## Grimes

adeel12 said:


> Ahaan your name is zara hello zara


Chalo ji...


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Cz i cant fite the urge of saying ur name?


Fite==>> fight???? 
Oo i wasnt fighting if u want to say then say zara whatever... i was just saying because sasuke and zara dont match ... i know u are laughing 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

adeel12 said:


> Ahaan your name is zara hello zara


Adeel its me she wants..:/
Better luck...:/


----------



## adeel12

Grimes said:


> Chalo ji...


What grimes?


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Ahaan your name is zara hello zara


Ni how adeel.. ni hao ma?? 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Ahaan your name is zara hello zara


Ni hoa. Ni hao ma adeel

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

Crypt said:


> Adeel its me she wants..:/
> Better luck...:/


Good luck bro.
I am not your competition here 

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> Ni hoa. Ni hao ma adeel
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Then why don't you tell you real name and end it?


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> I guess they dont want to.You want to make them then go ahead.I think they dont want to because nothing is final.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Why do you care?Does it matter?He is a fan of house and abraham lincoln vampire hunter which are too violent or bloody or gory.So its upto you to decide.


He talks girly.. some time i think i m talking to a girl... i like vampire night cartoon... who like vampire hunter. Is it serial??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

adeel12 said:


> Good luck bro.
> I am not your competition here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Then why don't you tell you real name and end it?


Saske is zara..
Check her posts to confirm.

And was just kidding ..
Shez hilariously excitable..

Was just jesting..
I meant no offense to anyone..


----------



## adeel12

Crypt said:


> Saske is zara..
> Check her posts to confirm.
> 
> And was just kidding ..
> Shez hilariously excitable..
> 
> Was just jesting..
> I meant no offense to anyone..


Its ok totally


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Tamoor she like me..
> Wants to be sure im a guy..
> 
> Or shed be a....hom* ...u know what...


Are u mad .. what did u say.. :-X over confident i talked to all in same style why u says that... its not neccessry that if girl is frankly chatting it does mean somthing beep crypt... i same to all u always say something weird like girls says. Like ur english is ..... u are ..

Bla bla bla
These all habits are of girls

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> They weren't impressed by your statement of FMH being answerable to none


I just said hello. Didn't ask for their opinion of me.

The #swag of this thread has been greatly uplifted. Me likey.


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> Are u mad .. what did u say.. :-X over confident i talked to all in same style why u says that... its not neccessry that if girl is frankly chatting it does mean somthing beep crypt... i same to all u always say something weird like girls says. Like ur english is ..... u are ..
> 
> Bla bla bla
> These all habits are of girls
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


No gender obsession on the forum khan..


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Adeel its me she wants..:/
> Better luck...:/


What u mean i dont understand ur eng

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

SonnenSays said:


> I just said hello. Didn't ask for their opinion of me.
> 
> The #swag of this thread has been greatly uplifted. Me likey.


But they didn't like it :-(
They'll make FMH and you pay for it :-(


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> He talks girly.. some time i think i m talking to a girl... i like vampire night cartoon... who like vampire hunter. Is it serial??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


This sentence might be the most non manly ever.The fact that you dont know abraham lincoln the vampire hunter,and you use final fantasy the cartoon i couldnot bare for 5 minutes on tv proves crypt right,you are what you are.But its irrelevent.


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> What u mean i dont understand ur eng
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Adeel got it..
So u dont over-stress over my eng yea...


----------



## Grimes

SonnenSays said:


> I just said hello. Didn't ask for their opinion of me.
> 
> The #swag of this thread has been greatly uplifted. Me likey.



The testosterone is strong in this thread.


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> No gender obsession on the forum khan..


See who is saying this.. u start this

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Good luck bro.
> I am not your competition here
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Then why don't you tell you real name and end it?


Aishhhh i dont want any one i already have gf.... huhhh adeel my name is zara as crypt say and i didnt tell him my name i just said to a forum girl who has same name as i.. and crypt read with his big bantom eyes. 
I said ni hao ma means how are u adeel in chineseeeeee...
U all are bro and sis understand

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Aishhhh i dont want any one i already have gf.... huhhh adeel my name is zara as crypt say and i didnt tell him my name i just said to a forum girl who has same name as i.. and crypt read with his big bantom eyes.
> I said ni hao ma means how are u adeel in chineseeeeee...
> U all are bro and sis understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


GF?


----------



## Crypt

saske khan said:


> Aishhhh i dont want any one i already have gf.... huhhh adeel my name is zara as crypt say and i didnt tell him my name i just said to a forum girl who has same name as i.. and crypt read with his big bantom eyes.
> I said ni hao ma means how are u adeel in chineseeeeee...
> U all are bro and sis understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


U told ur name, no biggy,
Dont go disclosing...that ur....wel.....bi...


----------



## Umer Yamin

saske khan said:


> Aishhhh i dont want any one i already have gf.... huhhh adeel my name is zara as crypt say and i didnt tell him my name i just said to a forum girl who has same name as i.. and crypt read with his big bantom eyes.
> I said ni hao ma means how are u adeel in chineseeeeee...
> U all are bro and sis understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You high? Bro sis or whatever?


----------



## Crypt

Umer Yamin said:


> You high? Bro sis or whatever?


I think i know exactly why she so desperately wanted me to be a girl..:/


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Aishhhh i dont want any one i already have gf.... huhhh adeel my name is zara as crypt say and i didnt tell him my name i just said to a forum girl who has same name as i.. and crypt read with his big bantom eyes.
> I said ni hao ma means how are u adeel in chineseeeeee...
> U all are bro and sis understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


How could I know chinese?
And when did I expressed anything more than that I didn't even try to flirt with you.
I just came to know your name and called by your name like you call me adeel right?


----------



## Umer Yamin

Crypt said:


> I think i know exactly why she so desperately wanted me to be a girl..:/


Yeah, better be careful Crypt


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Saske is zara..
> Check her posts to confirm.
> 
> And was just kidding ..
> Shez hilariously excitable..
> 
> Was just jesting..
> I meant no offense to anyone..


Thank you phooo 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

Come on guys resolve your conflict.
And if somebody knows about the transport facility at FMH please post about it that would be helpful.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> This sentence might be the most non manly ever.The fact that you dont know abraham lincoln the vampire hunter,and you use final fantasy the cartoon i couldnot bare for 5 minutes on tv proves crypt right,you are what you are.But its irrelevent.


U dont like cartoons its not my mistake i had seen last cartoon in 2009 and after that didnt seen a single anime... i miss all that

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Umer Yamin said:


> GF?


Ahan.... o dont think like that just girl best friend 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Come on guys resolve your conflict.
> And if somebody knows about the transport facility at FMH please post about it that would be helpful.


U live far from fmh that u need transport??? 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Umer Yamin said:


> But they didn't like it :-(
> They'll make FMH and you pay for it :-(


Who will? you high brah?



Grimes said:


> The testosterone is strong in this thread.


Not it's actually SWO.


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> U live far from fmh that u need transport???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Yes quite far.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> How could I know chinese?
> And when did I expressed anything more than that I didn't even try to flirt with you.
> I just came to know your name and called by your name like you call me adeel right?


:-/ i said in chinese because you all dont understand my eng so i think may be chinese will help me ;-) and when did i said u flirt me but u all start teasing me suddenly... :-( PUPPY FACE... I DONT LIKE ANY BOY AND NOT EVEN A GIRL THIS IS MY NEUTRAL STYLE OF TALKING

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Yes quite far.


So buy a bike br br brmmmmm

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> :-/ i said in chinese because you all dont understand my eng so i think may be chinese will help me ;-) and when did i said u flirt me but u all start teasing me suddenly... :-( PUPPY FACE... I DONT LIKE ANY BOY AND NOT EVEN A GIRL THIS IS MY NEUTRAL STYLE OF TALKING
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


This might be a misapprehension are you calling me puppy face?


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> U told ur name, no biggy,
> Dont go disclosing...that ur....wel.....bi...


Crypt wash your brain idiotoooooooo i call best frind gf becuse she is girl why cant i say her gf huhhh 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> So buy a bike br br brmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I think bus would be more comfy.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> This might be a misapprehension are you calling me puppy face?


Hahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaa bakaaaaa i m not saying to u puppy face... i was saying for myself sad and puppy dace :-( :-( :-( cant u see

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I think bus would be more comfy.


Kekekekeek why u also dont know how to ride bike

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Hahahhaahahahahhahahahahahahhahahaa bakaaaaa i m not saying to u puppy face... i was saying for myself sad and puppy dace :-( :-( :-( cant u see
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Then I misapprehended sorry :thumbsup:


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> U dont like cartoons its not my mistake i had seen last cartoon in 2009 and after that didnt seen a single anime... i miss all that
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


No i am talking about anime,japanes ones.Their final fantasy chracters make you confused about gender,especially the voice if you watch in japanese.


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Kekekekeek why u also dont know how to ride bike
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I know how to ride it but I prefer bus so that I can sleep through the time.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> No i am talking about anime,japanes ones.Their final fantasy chracters make you xonfused about gender,especially the voice if you watch in japanese.


I m also saying about anime thats good no confusion if i got admission i will watch alot of anime and japnese dramas which i have sorted for free time.. i like how they talk voice all are good why u got confusion 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Then I misapprehended sorry :thumbsup:


Its happens .. 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt

tamoor said:


> No i am talking about anime,japanes ones.Their final fantasy chracters make you confused about gender,especially the voice if you watch in japanese.


U just put a finger on her prob..

I just cudnt tell why someone wud be so messed up with gender...


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I know how to ride it but I prefer bus so that I can sleep through the time.


Sleep in buss good when some fatty sit on u during sleeping then u will know that its not good sleeping in bus uncle

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> U just put a finger on her prob..
> 
> I just cudnt tell why someone wud be so messed up with gender...


Whats my prob anyway... gender blender kekekekekee

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Sleep in buss good when some fatty sit on u during sleeping then u will know that its not good sleeping in bus uncle
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I can handle that I am tough


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Sleep in buss good when some fatty sit on u during sleeping then u will know that its not good sleeping in bus uncle
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk





saske khan said:


> Whats my prob anyway... gender blender kekekekekee
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk



Lol. The #swag level of this thread has just crossed over 9000



adeel12 said:


> I can handle that I am tough


He/she hasn't specified the weight. No need to be a martyr.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I can handle that I am tough


Ha ha ha ha what a joke.. after thst adeel will become sticker and fatty will say was there someone on the seat :-D :-D :-D oyee medgrunt is sleeping??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I can handle that I am tough


I have a idea for ur transport prob. U buy roller skating shoes 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> I m also saying about anime thats good no confusion if i got admission i will watch alot of anime and japnese dramas which i have sorted for free time.. i like how they talk voice all are good why u got confusion
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Really(imagine the most sarcastic voice ever).Did you ever watch them in japanese?You gotta be kidding me.I knew there were wonders in the infinitely vast universe but you are in category all by yourself.
To make it simple look at your profile pic.Its japanese anime chracter that i know.Whats is its gender?Can you guess by the pic?


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Really(imagine the most sarcastic voice ever).Did you ever watch them in japanese?You gotta be kidding me.I knew there were wonders in the infinitely vast universe but you are in category all by yourself.
> To make it simple loo at your profile pic.Its japanese anime chracter that i know.Whats is its gender?Can you guess by the pic?


Yup mamo he is male... wait can i change pic then u tell me boy or girl

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Hows this

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> I have a idea for ur transport prob. U buy roller skating shoes
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You are full of ideas aren't you?


----------



## Crypt

Folks...how about try pm?


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> Yup mamo he is male... wait can i change pic then u tell me boy or girl
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Cookie for whoever backs me up here.Come on its the most intresting part.Is here anyone who finds it difficult to guess the gender of chracter on profile pic of saske.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> You are full of ideas aren't you?


Ahan but i m not full yet i m hungry i have to eat dinner :-\ 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Folks...how about try pm?


How about crypt tail

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Crypt said:


> Folks...how about try pm?


Congratulations, the forum patroller is here.


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Ahan but i m not full yet i m hungry i have to eat dinner :-\
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You eat ideas in the dinner?


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> I have a idea for ur transport prob. U buy roller skating shoes
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Great why not train,or airplane or rocket or glider or jet pack or the most better one molecular wireless transfer(hypothetical)


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Folks...how about try pm?


Pm yeah but how... i dont know how to change pro pic

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

tamoor said:


> Cookie for whoever backs me up here.Come on its the most intresting part.Is here anyone who finds it difficult to guess the gender of chracter on profile pic of saske.


Nope, I don't make assumptions like that. Need more evidence.



saske khan said:


> Ahan but i m not full yet i m hungry i have to eat dinner :-\
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk





saske khan said:


> How about crypt tail
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk



Saske is on fire today. Go Saske.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> You eat ideas in the dinner?


Have to eat ideas tamoor has good i deas too... but i will eat ny ideas good nightoo

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Great why not train,or airplane or rocket or glider or jet pack or the most better one molecular wireless transfer(hypothetical)


This will expensive

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

Best 4-5 pages of a thread ever. I am pride.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> Nope, I don't make assumptions like that. Need more evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saske is on fire today. Go Saske.


I m in bed now go and sleep mama is behind u  

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

What u like girl or boy and who is girl 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> This will expensive
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Not less impossible than roller skating shoes which are by no means for use on the road where there is traffic.You do get it when someone is sarcastic right.


----------



## saske khan

Arigatoo xie xie kamashmida.. thanks u for all your love keekekekeekeke thanks guys its fun having chat with u all 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamoor

saske khan said:


> What u like girl or boy and who is girl
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


God knows best.


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> Not less impossible than roller skating shoes which are by no means for use on the road where there is traffic.You do get it when someone is sarcastic right.


Oka oka happyyyy u flying angel buy aeroplane adeel

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

tamoor said:


> God knows best.


Vote for tamoor

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> I m in bed now go and sleep mama is behind u



lol Brah lol


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Oka oka happyyyy u flying angel buy aeroplane adeel
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


You should get some sleep now you must be very tired.


----------



## Crypt

adeel12 said:


> You should get some sleep now you must be very tired.


LOL!!

The fingers must ache...


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> No i am talking about anime,japanes ones.Their final fantasy chracters make you confused about gender,especially the voice if you watch in japanese.


One Piece <3 just watched episode 317-318


----------



## Umer Yamin

tamoor said:


> Really(imagine the most sarcastic voice ever).Did you ever watch them in japanese?You gotta be kidding me.I knew there were wonders in the infinitely vast universe but you are in category all by yourself.
> To make it simple look at your profile pic.Its japanese anime chracter that i know.Whats is its gender?Can you guess by the pic?


I watch it in Japanese but English subbed :O


----------



## adeel12

Crypt said:


> LOL!!
> 
> The fingers must ache...


Lol yeah.


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> LOL!!
> 
> The fingers must ache...


Why

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> lol Brah lol





adeel12 said:


> You should get some sleep now you must be very tired.


Hey medgrunt dont appear after long irrelevant chat.and where is launge


Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolluminati

Are Saturdays on in FMH?


----------



## maida malik

Trolluminati said:


> Are Saturdays on in FMH?


no.they are off


----------



## Crypt

maida malik said:


> no.they are off


Saturdays off for all med skuls or it varies acc to the uni?


----------



## maida malik

Crypt said:


> Saturdays off for all med skuls or it varies acc to the uni?


for government they are on...
i am not sure about every other private college..but FMH>> saturdays off ,is confirmed...


----------



## saske khan

Reallyyyy and tell me is mbbs students get summer vacations or not

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## maida malik

saske khan said:


> Reallyyyy and tell me is mbbs students get summer vacations or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


what exactly do you mean by summer vacations?


----------



## saske khan

maida malik said:


> what exactly do you mean by summer vacations?


Kekekekekekeke summer vacations like school students garmiooo ki chutiaaaa hahahahahaha

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## maida malik

saske khan said:


> Kekekekekekeke summer vacations like school students garmiooo ki chutiaaaa hahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


that is three months holidays?
umm no..no summer vacations then


----------



## Crypt

Its not 3 months but u do get about a month off for sure in july.


----------



## maida malik

Crypt said:


> Its not 3 months but u do get about a month off for sure in july.


she asked about summer vacations similar to those back in school...
that why i specifically asked "what do you mean by summer vacations?"


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Completely in the dark here related to the College Schedule for the start of classes. Anybody got some idea on what correspondence is to be expected and when?


----------



## saske khan

Crypt said:


> Its not 3 months but u do get about a month off for sure in july.


But school students get three month holidays why we will have one we are older so we should have 4 month holiday :-D:-D:-D:-D

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

When will your classes start mine on 9 dec

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> But school students get three month holidays why we will have one we are older so we should have 4 month holiday :-D:-D:-D:-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Its because we are not kids anymore saske. We are going to be DOCTORS.

- - - Updated - - -



saske khan said:


> When will your classes start mine on 9 dec
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


They haven't announced yet. :-(

- - - Updated - - -



Ahmad Zia said:


> Completely in the dark here related to the College Schedule for the start of classes. Anybody got some idea on what correspondence is to be expected and when?


Well it should be in the first or second week of december I guess. What is your aggregate ?


----------



## Awais Ishaq

saske khan said:


> When will your classes start mine on 9 dec
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Where have you got admission?


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Its because we are not kids anymore saske. We are going to be DOCTORS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> They haven't announced yet. :-(
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well it should be in the first or second week of december I guess. What is your aggregate ?


But dil to bacha ha g :-D:-D:-D

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

Awais Ishaq said:


> Where have you got admission?


Uol

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## maham.5

my % is 77.4. will i be able to get admitted in fmh?


----------



## KRRISH

yeah you can... if merit does not fly...... it also depend upon our luck...so GOD may help us


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> But dil to bacha ha g :-D:-D:-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Dil ko sambhaalo saske. 

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> yeah you can... if merit does not fly...... it also depend upon our luck...so GOD may help us


KRRISH where you got admission?


----------



## saske khan

maham.5 said:


> my % is 77.4. will i be able to get admitted in fmh?


I wait alot for fmh mine is 76.97 but i didnt get call nd they said they r full

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Dil ko sambhaalo saske.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> KRRISH where you got admission?


Hahaha i will

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRRISH

adeel12 said:


> Dil ko sambhaalo saske.
> 
> - - - Updated -
> 
> KRRISH where you got admission?


still waiting .... may get in lmdc

- - - Updated - - -

Got admission in akhtar saeed but did not pay fee... i dont like it


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Hahaha i will
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Hahaha.

- - - Updated - - -



KRRISH said:


> still waiting .... may get in lmdc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got admission in akhtar saeed but did not pay fee... i dont like it


I hope that was a wise decision I hope you get what is best for you.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that was a wise decision I hope you get what is best for you.


Dont laugh it is irrelevent to our topic med grunt will kill us

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> Dont laugh it is irrelevent to our topic med grunt will kill us
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


I am not scared of anyone I can laugh whenever I want.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I am not scared of anyone I can laugh whenever I want.


Reallyyyy if u dont scare of any one.. call your dad

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair333

KRRISH said:


> still waiting .... may get in lmdc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Got admission in akhtar saeed but did not pay fee... i dont like it


Whats ur aggregate KRISSH?


----------



## KRRISH

76.98%


----------



## Awais Ishaq

KRRISH said:


> 76.98%


Man I would suggest you to get into Akhtar saeed they have the best faculty in Lahore.....I guess no chances for LMDC....I went there yestarday with my dad to ask them my status and they told that the merit will stop till 79..


----------



## anna

Awais Ishaq said:


> Man I would suggest you to get into Akhtar saeed they have the best faculty in Lahore.....I guess no chances for LMDC....I went there yestarday with my dad to ask them my status and they told that the merit will stop till 79..


didt they tell ur father the exact figure like 79 point something?


----------



## Awais Ishaq

anna said:


> didt they tell ur father the exact figure like 79 point something?


no but they just said that there is a very rare chance for the aggregate lower than 79...


----------



## maham.5

i've been called for akhtar saeed bt i've heard its not good


----------



## SonnenSays

I know a friend, who had a bad O'level result and was, for the lack of a better word, nalaik. He got in FMH yesterday. It was after seeing him that I was fully convinced about the safarish scene.


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> I know a friend, who had a bad O'level result and was, for the lack of a better word, nalaik. He got in FH yesterday. It was after seeing him that I was fully convinced about the safarish scene.


Fh?

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat

saske khan said:


> Uol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


:thumbup: Great so u coming to uol tooo... Atleast I m nt all alone here who is going to UOL. . Did u submit ur fee ?


----------



## SonnenSays

saske khan said:


> Fh?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


*FMH


----------



## saske khan

MedCat said:


> :thumbup: Great so u coming to uol tooo... Atleast I m nt all alone here who is going to UOL. . Did u submit ur fee ?


Yup i did.. did u submit the documents all?? And why u are going to uol 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan

SonnenSays said:


> *FMH


Why they didnt call me huhhh 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MedCat

saske khan said:


> Yup i did.. did u submit the documents all?? And why u are going to uol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Not yet....
Becoz I have no other choice ... I applied to uol,sharif and akhtr saeed only..


----------



## umair333

Whts ur agg med cat?


----------



## MedCat

umair333 said:


> Whts ur agg med cat?


75


----------



## umair333

Uol is good place secondly in 2014 Uol and Azra Naheed Med Colg will come under UHS Too!


----------



## MedCat

umair333 said:


> Uol is good place secondly in 2014 Uol and Azra Naheed Med Colg will come under UHS Too!


Uol can never come under uhs.... Becoz uol is itself a university....
Like King Edward....


----------



## anna

MedCat said:


> :thumbup: Great so u coming to uol tooo... Atleast I m nt all alone here who is going to UOL. . Did u submit ur fee ?


with an agg of 75 u can easily get admitted in aktar saeed then why are u choosing uol??? its not uhs recommended


----------



## umair333

I read an article in edu.apnafort.com in which it was mentioned that Univ College of Med and Dent will come under UHS intead of Uol!


----------



## saske khan

But i think i can come under uhs yesterday i read some where that ripha? azra naheeed uol should affiliate to uhs otherwise they will banned.. and king edward is afilliated to uhs but i dont know why and how


----------



## MedCat

anna said:


> with an agg of 75 u can easily get admitted in aktar saeed then why are u choosing uol??? its not uhs recommended


I am nt in their 1st list and their list is full of corruption. That aptitude test  and the other thing that triggers me is their clinical side
I have a feeling I may nt b selected so uol was the only option


----------



## saske khan

I m so confused.. degree is awarded by pmdc and its affiliated to that so whats the matter.. if uol afiliate to uhs or not i dont care i only want to be a doc..


----------



## umair333

Pmdc is recognizing body while UHS, UOL, RIphah , Aku and others such are Unversities for their respective colleges but In yhese Universities UHS ranks 2nd after Aga Khan Uni....So Uhs is superior to others and In Punjab Uhs Rules!


----------



## anna

saske khan said:


> I m so confused.. degree is awarded by pmdc and its affiliated to that so whats the matter.. if uol afiliate to uhs or not i dont care i only want to be a doc..


degree is not awarded by pmdc!whichever degree u ger either uhs or uol it will be registered by pmdc!!pmdc registration is what really matters which permts u to work in pak as a doc


----------



## MedCat

saske khan said:


> I m so confused.. degree is awarded by pmdc and its affiliated to that so whats the matter.. if uol afiliate to uhs or not i dont care i only want to be a doc..


Same here...


----------



## MedCat

umair333 said:


> Pmdc is recognizing body while UHS, UOL, RIphah , Aku and others such are Unversities for their respective colleges but In yhese Universities UHS ranks 2nd after Aga Khan Uni....So Uhs is superior to others and In Punjab Uhs Rules!


Now uhs is at No. 1


----------



## MedCat

anna said:


> degree is not awarded by pmdc!whichever degree u ger either uhs or uol it will be registered by pmdc!!pmdc registration is what really matters which permts u to work in pak as a doc


Exactly... And the plus point that I m seeing now about uol is that its teaching hospital is social security hospital. It must have a great clinical side...


----------



## umair333

Uhs is no 1 public sector medical Unversity....AGA khan Univ is at No 1 but its private

- - - Updated - - -

Pmdc registeration matters but In Punjab UHS graduates are given priority over others!


----------



## saske khan

Right thats why its up to u how u study and trained urself. If u are good in your then all will accpt u depend on u how u do it now. Become a doc then able yourself that all appreciate u


----------



## Awais Ishaq

MedCat said:


> I am nt in their 1st list and their list is full of corruption. That aptitude test  and the other thing that triggers me is their clinical side
> I have a feeling I may nt b selected so uol was the only option


What is the main problem with AMDC's clinical side?

- - - Updated - - -



MedCat said:


> Exactly... And the plus point that I m seeing now about uol is that its teaching hospital is social security hospital. It must have a great clinical side...


Have you visited Social Security hospital? does it really have a number of patients or not?


----------



## MedCat

Awais Ishaq said:


> What is the main problem with AMDC's clinical side?
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Have you visited Social Security hospital? does it really have a number of patients or not?


yup i visited there . it has a lot of patients and many operation theatres, their fee is just 5 rs per patient
the principal of uol is a cardiologist/surgeon HOD at social security hospital
farooq hospital is an expensive hospital poor ppl dont go there. and rich ppl dont allow young doctors to touch them. u cant learn without touching/observing patients

- - - Updated - - -

According to HEC Ranking 2013 for Medical Universities UHS stands at 2nd number.
In, Lahore there are some medical colleges which are still under their Charted Universities as:
University College of Medicine and Dentistry , University of Lahore
Azra Naheed Medical College , Superior University Lahore
These colleges are not providing the real medical education and atomosphere as per standard. So, UHS and Govt of Punjab has decided to affiliate these institutes to UHS.
In this regard one medical college already has come under UHS . Amna Inayat Medical college was first affiliated with Riphah International University Islamabd. But this year the 3rd Batch of Amna Inayat i;e 1st Year MBBS taken exam Under UHS. The 2nd year and 3rd year of this college will take exam under UHS from next year. Also the new batches of Amna Inayat , UOL. and Azra Naheed will register with UHS.
If the above colleges will not follow the PMDC and UHS rules thay can be banned.


----------



## umair333

amdc has got farooq hosp Allama Iqbal town branch, farooq hospital west wood branch and AKhtar Saeed trust hospital as well so I think for Clinical side TRust hospital will play a primary role


----------



## Maahi1

Aptitude test matters alot in amdc i dont think there is only corruption
my uhs ag was 79.3 but i got in amdc with 78.5 due to aptitude test %


----------



## KRRISH

They are calling people or they are full?


----------



## thegamerboy09

*Only FMH Adm.*

Guys, those who got admission in FMH and 've submitted dues.
Let us post here with Yes to c how many of us 'r in FMH ?


----------



## confused-soul

*Classes*



thegamerboy09 said:


> Guys, those who got admission in FMH and 've submitted dues.
> Let us post here with Yes to c how many of us 'r in FMH ?


I am unsure why are nt they telling us about when we ll be starting
i have to pack and all.


----------



## saske khan

They always do this dont tell what are they doinh


----------



## sami987

thegamerboy09 said:


> Guys, those who got admission in FMH and 've submitted dues.
> Let us post here with Yes to c how many of us 'r in FMH ?


yes i'm in for mbbs in FMH...but don't know when r they starting...waiting anxiously


----------



## thegamerboy09

*Classes*



sami987 said:


> yes i'm in for mbbs in FMH...but don't know when r they starting...waiting anxiously


I hope so the classes will be in the coming week.
They call us for orientation and the next day will be the commencement of classes.
But I also dont exactly know the date.

So, those who will be residing in hostel ?
Have u seen FMH hostels , what r u comments ?


----------



## adeel12

thegamerboy09 said:


> I hope so the classes will be in the coming week.
> They call us for orientation and the next day will be the commencement of classes.
> But I also dont exactly know the date.
> 
> So, those who will be residing in hostel ?
> Have u seen FMH hostels , what r u comments ?


For FMHites, white coat ceremony will be on 9th and classes will start from 12th of december. See you then!


----------



## saske khan

What will happen on the white coat sermony.. will they give us coat


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> What will happen on the white coat sermony.. will they give us coat


Its my first how could I know.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Its my first how could I know.


No one know umm... who will tell us what happen on ceremony. Mine is on 6


----------



## adeel12

saske khan said:


> No one know umm... who will tell us what happen on ceremony. Mine is on 6


Probably ask seniors.
What about your classes?


----------



## saske khan

Classer are on 9 dec. will they give us coat on ceremony or we should wear white coat on that i m confused


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> Probably ask seniors.
> What about your classes?


I know someone who is senior here yup i should ask him or someone else


----------



## adeel12

I really don't know anything about it.


----------



## saske khan

adeel12 said:


> I really don't know anything about it.


Its okay


----------



## sami987

adeel12 said:


> For FMHites, white coat ceremony will be on 9th and classes will start from 12th of december. See you then!


did u get a call from FMH about the classes??


----------



## adeel12

sami987 said:


> did u get a call from FMH about the classes??


Nope my dad visited FMH yesterday.
They will dispatch the letters to the students or maybe already dispatched.


----------



## thegamerboy09

What about hostels , anyone who has seen hostels of FMH(boys) ?


----------



## Ahmad Zia

thegamerboy09 said:


> What about hostels , anyone who has seen hostels of FMH(boys) ?


Yea i visited the hostels, pretty basic at best. You a to-be hostellite or just curious?


----------



## thegamerboy09

Yes , going to live in a hostel.
& u?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confused-soul

Could u give more details for hostel? Attached washrooms? Food? Furniture 
could girls go out n all
kurfuee timing


----------



## thegamerboy09

Soul.
Girls hostels are much different & also better than Boys.
There are also some private hostels xcept from FMH hostels but u can also get info about these private hostels form FMH.
I think so timings are limited for girls hostels 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmad Zia

Didn't get info on or visit the girls hostel cause that would have been super awkward but yeah the general prevailing trend is that girls hostels are a lot better than the boys' ones so rest assured. 
And yeah gamerboy i am gonna stay at the hostel too, you MBBS or BDS man?


----------



## thegamerboy09

em MBBS. nd u ?



Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nausair

*Ragging In FMH*

What scene?


----------



## adeel12

Nausair said:


> What scene?


You know something about it because I am really not expecting it.

- - - Updated - - -

I got the E-mail orientation is on 10th.


----------



## Nausair

If I knew I wont be asking about it but I'm expecting it. So if anyone knows anything please share.
AND I got it too, today.


----------



## thegamerboy09

Yes , orientation is on 10th.
I got it today.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trolluminati

They have asked for attestaion of 60+ pages. Are they serious? :/

Can someone help what should I do. Who will attest 60 pages?


----------



## saske khan

Are they mad... which buks they recommand u all


----------

